# Sherman cove



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

If anyone is going out of Sherman cove or close by and has room this weekend 3/17-18 gimme a holler, I want to go.

Todd


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Same goes for this Sunday 3/25.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

depending on the weather I might go what do you want to catch ed


----------

